# # of dogs??



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

What do you folks have for number of dogs? This may be a dumb question but, i have two labs now. One is a great hunter and the other is just a pup. I really love having them, hunting etc. Thought about getting another one or two. Is it hard having that many? Can you hunt each one enough so they get good? I live in northeast SD, town of 2,000 or so. Not good to have in town?
What are some pros and cons of owning 3-4 hunting dogs. I hunt waterfowl a ton and think it would be tough to hunt more than one or two at a time. If that is true, they might not get enough exposure. What do you think?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

If you were running pointers I could see having 3-4 dogs, to rotate them and keep fresh dogs on the ground. With labs and waterfowl, I can't see needing more than 1 or 2 at most.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I have nine( eight pointers) but 5 are 10 1/2 years old this season so I'm bringing on the next generation.

3-4 is a good number, its hard to hunt more than that unless you like hunting multiple dogs at once which is fun if you are hunting with buddies or are a good trainer and young :-?

I don't hunt waterfowl just pheasants praire chikens sharp tail quail ect.

If it won't hold for a point, whats the point :lol:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

We have 6. 2 labs 2 old Iirish setters and 2 German wirehairs. With a litter of Labs on the way. The more the better.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm down to 2. One 13 year old setter and a young Draht. Will be bringing in a new Draht in spring; the old guy probably won't see another season. Most of my dogs don't live this long. It's very sad and hard on me watching what was the greatest setter I've ever owned gradually go downhill like this. At 12 he was a gifted athlete. At 13 an old man.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I met a guy that was hunting a 16 year old setter and the dog looked 8 it was amazing. Setters are very longlived and beautiful dogs. 
I've been thinking about going to setters after reading about them on UJ


----------

